# water line distance?



## machinery30 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a question. Is there any code that states distance between water line and romex running vertical inside a wall? I have come across a gang box 3 inches from a water line runnning in a wall. Is that a kosher practice?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No, there is no official clearance.

Are you in the electrical field?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think that you could zip tie your romex to the water line and not break any codes.


----------



## machinery30 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in the machine building field some machining some electrical and some mechanical design thanks for quick response


----------

